# Avengers: Endgame - Google Easter Egg macht euch zu Thanos



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. April 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Avengers: Endgame - Google Easter Egg macht euch zu Thanos*

						Zum Filmstart von Avengers: Endgame hat sich Google ein nettes Easter Egg ausgedacht. Wer nach dem lilanen Bösewicht Thanos sucht, findet rechts den Infinity-Handschuh, der mit einem Klick die Suchergebnisse auf Google löscht. Damit ist man zumindest vor etwaigen Spoilern geschützt.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Avengers: Endgame - Google Easter Egg macht euch zu Thanos*


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2019)

Nützt mir nichts mehr. Ich habe den Film schon gesehen.


----------



## shootme55 (30. April 2019)

Geile Sache!!!


----------



## CiD (30. April 2019)

> Wer also mögliche Spoiler in der News-Zeile von Google liest, wird sich über die schnelle Auslöschung dieser Nachrichten freuen.


Na als "schnell" würde ich das nun nicht bezeichnen. Es werden einfach wahllos nacheinander Suchergebnisse mit einem netten Effekt ausgeblendet und die Trefferzahl halbiert.


----------



## Schuppeste (30. April 2019)

Vielleicht ist das zweite Easter Egg wenn man nochmal draufklickt


----------



## CiD (30. April 2019)

Schuppeste schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das zweite Easter Egg wenn man nochmal draufklickt


Das ist ja wohl der Spoiler schlechthin. 

Frag mich auch wie der Author des Artikels darauf kommt, das einen das Gimmick vor Spoilern schützen soll. 

Der ganze Artikel dient doch nur als SEO...mehr nicht.


----------

